# Around how much does it cost to ship breastmilk??



## Lucilla (Aug 14, 2007)

i know it involves dry ice and a cooler, etc. and i know it depends on how much i send...i think i will be sending between 20-24 ounces. does anyone know how to figure how much all of that together will cost?? also, i would be sending it from michigan to vermont.

tia!


----------



## Lucilla (Aug 14, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

http://milkshare.birthingforlife.com/shipping

has shipping information.

300 oz ~ 15 pounds + 5 pounds dry ice + 5 pound cooler ~ 25 pounds.

Go to www.fedex.com to put in your zip codes for an approximate cost.


----------

